# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Παλιμπαιδισμός Νο2.Ταλαντωτής 6C4.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κατασκευή ταλαντωτή με την 6C4.Υλικά ότι βρήκα από τα παλιά που είχα στα συρτάρια μου και μερικά από φίλο ερασιτέχνη ραδιοπειραματιστή.Μέχρι τώρα έφαγα ένα απόγευμα για την μηχανολογική δουλειά,πιστεύω σε ένα απόγευμα να τελειώσω και το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος.Το θέμα είναι εάν θα καταφέρω να το βγάλω στους 88-108Mhz.Ακολουθούν και μερικές φωτογραφίες.(συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα είναι από την κάμερα του υπολογιστή.)

----------

A--15 (30-11-12), 

αθικτον (29-11-12), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

SeAfasia (29-10-19), 

SRF (27-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> Κατασκευή ταλαντωτή με την 6C4.Υλικά ότι βρήκα από τα παλιά που είχα στα συρτάρια μου και μερικά από φίλο ερασιτέχνη ραδιοπειραματιστή.Μέχρι τώρα έφαγα ένα απόγευμα για την μηχανολογική δουλειά,πιστεύω σε ένα απόγευμα να τελειώσω και το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος.*Το θέμα είναι εάν θα καταφέρω να το βγάλω στους 88-108Mhz*.Ακολουθούν και μερικές φωτογραφίες.(συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα είναι από την κάμερα του υπολογιστή.)



ΟΚ! Βλέπω ξεκινήσαμε την ταλάντωση! Να και κάποιος που φτιάχνει και αυτά που βλέπει και τον ενδιαφέρουν! 
Θα τα καταφέρεις άνετα να βγει εντός μπάντας! Δες και τα πηνία στην δικιά μου... στο 'Νο1"  :Wink:  
Αν ακολουθήσεις διατομές/σπείρες θα βγει άνετα. 
Καλή συνέχεια... 
Άντε... να ανεβάσω και το υπόλοιπο σχέδιο μετά...

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΑΛΗ συνέχεια Νίκο

  Είναιπαρών ο δάσκαλος .....  fmRF μην φοβάσαι προχώρα , και τι θα χάσεις; όλα ταχεις

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη και Γεώργιε ευχαριστώ.Το μόνο που μου λείπει τώρα είναι η varicap BA 102(MV109).Βρήκα κάποιες τετράγωνες στα συρταρια μου που μάλλον είναι ΒΒ105 με βούλες χρωμάτων κόκκινες και μπλε και νομίζω και μια με πράσινη βούλα.Αυτές όμως έχουν μικρή χωρητικότητα και δεν μπορώ να βρω-καταλάβω και τι τάση πόλωσης θέλουν.Σήμερα το απόγευμα μπορεί να συνεχίσω την κατασκευή.

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη και Γεώργιε ευχαριστώ.Το μόνο που μου λείπει τώρα είναι η varicap BA 102(MV109).Βρήκα κάποιες τετράγωνες στα συρταρια μου που μάλλον είναι ΒΒ105 με βούλες χρωμάτων *κόκκινες* και *μπλε* και νομίζω και μια με *πράσινη βούλα*.Αυτές όμως έχουν μικρή χωρητικότητα και δεν μπορώ να βρω-καταλάβω και τι τάση πόλωσης θέλουν.Σήμερα το απόγευμα μπορεί να συνεχίσω την κατασκευή.



Καλά ρε συ ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΕ... το έκανες τραγούδι το θέμα...


 

Βάλε μια βάρικαπ αν θυμάμαι με καφεκόκκινη βούλα (Πατουλίδου)... προς το παρόν!  :Biggrin:  
Όλες αυτές οι παλιές από τιούνερ ήταν ~30βολτες αλλά στα 5-8 Βολτ συμπεριφέρονται μιά χαρά!!!

----------

A--15 (30-11-12), 

αθικτον (08-03-14)

----------


## geronimo

Άντε ρε θηρίο και καλή επιτυχία, που σίγουρα θα την έχεις...έτσι να θυμηθούμε και τα παλιά...
Όσο για την varicap θυμήθηκα κάποτε ήθελε ένας να βγει στα fm άλλα ο άνθρωπος δεν ήξερε να κατασκευάσει το μηχάνημα οπότε γνωρίζει κάποιον που ήξερε και αναλαμβάνει να του το φτιάξει, και έτσι του γράφει σε ένα χαρτί τα υλικά που χρειάζονται,(σασί,μ/s/by127,ηλεκτρολιτικός 100+100μf/450v,βάση,λάμπα,αερόφυλοι,rca σασιού,κονέκτορες,κόσες,αντιστάσεις,βάρικαπ,κ.α), και πάει σε ένα κατάστημα της περιοχής μας και αρχίζει να διαβάζει ένα-ένα τα υλικά στον πωλητή, όπου και αυτός με την σειρά του του τα έδινε όταν έφτασε η στιγμή της βάρικαπ το χαρτάκι ήταν λίγο τσαλακομένο και τα γράματα βεβαίως-βεβαίως δεν ήταν και τα καλύτερα, και του λέει θέλω και μία βάρκα *(βάρ-κα-).*Συγνώμη του λέει αλλά δεν πουλάμε βάρκες στο μαγαζί μας, ο τύπος βέβαια επέμεινε σε ότι έγραφε το χαρτάκι ότι θέλει και μία βάρκα.Μετα από λίγο λύθηκε βέβαια το μυστήριο της βάρικαπ.

Υ.Γ.Πρόκειται για αληθηνή ιστορία.........

----------

αθικτον (05-12-12), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

nick1974 (18-07-15)

----------


## weather1967

Καλη αποπεράτωση φίλε Νικο.Ξυπνάνε μνήμες αυτές οι κατασκευές  :Smile: 

Ολα τα λεφτα η ιστορια του Γρηγόρη με τήν Βάρ-κα ,αυτο πρεπει να γινει ανέκδοτο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να σας πω μια πραγματική ιστορία στην οποία υπήρξα αυτήκοος μάρτυρας; Λοιπόν, γύρω στο 1981-2, μαθητής Λυκείου τότε,  στο ράδιο-Κατουμά στην οδό Πραξιτέλους στην Αθήνα περίμενα στη σειρά μου για να αγοράσω υλικά. Ο μπροστινός μου είπε στον πωλητή: Θέλω μερικούς πυκνωτές. 
Ο πωλητής απάντησε: για δώσε στοιχεία, χωρητικότητα, τάση κλπ. 
Ο πελάτης: Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτά, εγώ θέλω μερικούς πυκνωτές από αυτούς με τα πολλά χρώματα για να τους κάνω σκουλαρίκια!!!!!!!!

----------

A--15 (30-11-12), 

αθικτον (29-11-12), 

billisj (19-03-13)

----------


## Dragonborn

Γνωρίζω μια κοπέλα που φτιάχνει δαχτυλίδια με μονόγραμμα χρησιμοποιώντας πλήκτρα από παλιά πληκτρολόγια Apple.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εχθές προχώρησα τον ταλαντωτή λίγο ακόμη.Ανεβάζω αρκετές και καθαρές φωτογραφίες.

----------

A--15 (30-11-12), 

αθικτον (05-12-12), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και μερικές ακόμη.

----------

billisj (19-03-13)

----------


## SRF

> Εχθές προχώρησα τον ταλαντωτή λίγο ακόμη.Ανεβάζω αρκετές και καθαρές φωτογραφίες.



Ωραία! Θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις μερικές συνδέσεις πάντως! Για δες τις διασκευασμένες εικόνες παρακάτω... 6c4_L2.JPG6c4_RFC1.JPG 

Το πηνίο επίσης ανόδου σφίξτο λιγάκι... και αν χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις μετά θα το ανοίξεις προς το τέλος του στην επαφή για την άνοδο!!!  :Wink:  Επίσης πρόσεξε ότι στην διάμετρό τους αναφέρομαι πάντα σε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ, δηλαδή την διάμετρο του τούμπο που θα τα τυλίξουμε... λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψην και ότι μετά το τύλιγμα θα "χαλαρώσουν" (ανοίξουν λόγω απελευθέρωσης περιστροφής του) που θα προσθέσει στην πραγματική τελική διάμετρο & περίπου 0.5 - 0.8χιλ τελικά! 
Ο μεταβλητός που έχεις είναι λιγάκι μεγαλύτερος από αυτούς που προτείνω... αλλά θα συντονίζει κάπου στην μέση του και λίγο πιό κάτω! 
Ο πυκνωτής ανάδρασης που έχεις νομίζω ότι είναι μη ΝΡΟ γιατί αυτοί οι "μπλε" ήταν πάντα λιγάκι... κάπως... προβληματικοί!!! Αλλά αν δεν έχεις καμμιά κλασσική κεραμική φακή στα 200Βολτ έστω με αυτόν θα δουλέψεις... 

Κατά τα άλλα να πω ότι το χαίρομαι που βλέπω ένα άλλον (και δη Ξανθιώτη... μάλιστα) να το φτιάχνει? Εξυπακούεται!!!  :Wink:

----------

A--15 (30-11-12)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Ωραία! Θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις μερικές συνδέσεις πάντως! Για δες τις διασκευασμένες εικόνες παρακάτω... 6c4_L2.JPG6c4_RFC1.JPG 
> 
> Το πηνίο επίσης ανόδου σφίξτο λιγάκι... και αν χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις μετά θα το ανοίξεις προς το τέλος του στην επαφή για την άνοδο!!!  Επίσης πρόσεξε ότι στην διάμετρό τους αναφέρομαι πάντα σε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ, δηλαδή την διάμετρο του τούμπο που θα τα τυλίξουμε... λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψην και ότι μετά το τύλιγμα θα "χαλαρώσουν" (ανοίξουν λόγω απελευθέρωσης περιστροφής του) που θα προσθέσει στην πραγματική τελική διάμετρο & περίπου 0.5 - 0.8χιλ τελικά! 
> Ο μεταβλητός που έχεις είναι λιγάκι μεγαλύτερος από αυτούς που προτείνω... αλλά θα συντονίζει κάπου στην μέση του και λίγο πιό κάτω! 
> Ο πυκνωτής ανάδρασης που έχεις νομίζω ότι είναι μη ΝΡΟ γιατί αυτοί οι "μπλε" ήταν πάντα λιγάκι... κάπως... προβληματικοί!!! Αλλά αν δεν έχεις καμμιά κλασσική κεραμική φακή στα 200Βολτ έστω με αυτόν θα δουλέψεις... 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα να πω ότι το χαίρομαι που βλέπω ένα άλλον (και δη Ξανθιώτη... μάλιστα) να το φτιάχνει? Εξυπακούεται!!!



Ναι όντως ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι NPO βρήκα όμως στα συρτάρια μου έναν αλλά είναι 15pF,να τον βάλω;
 Δανείστηκα και από έναν φίλο ένα Dip meter που είναι το παρακάτω μοντέλο (http://www.lodestarelec.com/27-grid_dip_meter.html).

----------


## SRF

> Ναι όντως ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι NPO βρήκα όμως στα συρτάρια μου έναν αλλά είναι *15pF,να τον βάλω;* Δανείστηκα και από έναν φίλο ένα Dip meter που είναι το παρακάτω μοντέλο (http://www.lodestarelec.com/27-grid_dip_meter.html).



Ναι... θα 'έρθει και με 15π. 
Το Dip meter μιά χαρά είναι! Κλασσικό αντίγραφο της ΛΗΝΤΕΡ!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εχθές έκανα έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις με το Dip meter.Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο,αφού έκλεισα λίγο το πηνίο,το συντονιστικό LC κάνει βύθιση στους 88MHZ με κλειστό το πυκνωτή και φτάνει μέχρι την μέση περίπου του πυκνωτή στους 108MHZ,μετά φεύγει πάνω από την μπάντα.Βέβαια δεν ξέρω ακόμη στην πράξη τη θα κάνει.
 Ερώτηση για να μαθαίνουμε κιόλας.Ποια η διαφορά ενός πηνίου 8 σπειρών διαμέτρου 6χιλ  και ενός 4 σπειρών 12χιλ;Και τα δυο με τον ίδιο πυκνωτή είναι μέσα στην μπάντα.

----------

SRF (01-12-12)

----------


## electron

Η αυτεπαγωγή ενός πηνίου εξαρτάται από το μήκος του, τον αριθμό των σπειρών καθώς και το εμβαδό της κάθε σπείρας. Συνεπώς για να επιτύχουμε μια δεδομένη αυτεπαγωγή είτε θα <<παίξουμε>> με τον αριθμό των σπειρών είτε με την διατομή του που έμμεσα μας παραπέμπει και σε διαφορετικό εμβαδό.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Η αυτεπαγωγή ενός πηνίου εξαρτάται από το μήκος του, τον αριθμό των σπειρών καθώς και το εμβαδό της κάθε σπείρας. Συνεπώς για να επιτύχουμε μια δεδομένη αυτεπαγωγή είτε θα <<παίξουμε>> με τον αριθμό των σπειρών είτε με την διατομή του που έμμεσα μας παραπέμπει και σε διαφορετικό εμβαδό.



  Προφανώς και τα δυο πηνία που ανέφερα έχουν την ίδια αυτεπαγωγή,γιατί όμως στον συγκεκριμένο ταλαντωτή να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 8 σπείρες-6χιλ διάμετρο,υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα;
 Αλλάζει νομίζω όμως το Q στα δυο πηνία.

----------


## electron

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το Q δεν επηρεάζεται από την στιγμή που και στις δυο περιπτώσεις η αυτεπαγωγή του συντονισμένου κυκλώματος είναι ίδια.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Το Q επηρεαζεται απο το μηκος του πηνιου.Ο καλλιτερος συνδιασμος ειναι η διαμετρος του πηνιου να ειναι ιση με το μηκος του

----------


## sakisr

Τζαμι οι φωτογραφιες, τζαμι και το μηχανημα, καλη μουσικη στα cd, αντε σιγα-σιγα να μεγαλωσει να σε ακουσω μεχρι την Καβαλα.(Παντα για πειραματικο σκοπο)
Και το τραγουδι του ραδιο-παλιμπαιδισμου... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avla79QDslo

----------

αθικτον (08-03-14)

----------


## SRF

> Προφανώς και τα δυο πηνία που ανέφερα έχουν την ίδια αυτεπαγωγή,γιατί όμως στον συγκεκριμένο ταλαντωτή να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 8 σπείρες-6χιλ διάμετρο,υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα;
>  Αλλάζει νομίζω όμως το Q στα δυο πηνία.



http://www.m0ukd.com/Calculators/air...or_calculator/ 

Βάλε τις διαστάσεις των μεν & των δε, και παρακολούθησε το Q στα δυο πηνία! Βρες τις τιμές που απαιτούνται για να έχουν ίδια αυτεπαγωγή μεν, αλλά με διαφορετικές διαμέτρους/σπείρες και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι τελικά το Q στα δυο πηνία δεν είναι το ίδιο! Βέβαια αυτό τελικά θα παίξει ρόλο στην σταθερότητα αλλά και στο πέρασμα διαμόρφωσης επίσης του ταλαντωτή μας!

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο είναι δηλαδή προτιμότερο για το ταλαντωτή μας μικρότερο Q.Εχθές έγιναν και οι πρώτες πρόχειρες δοκιμές του μηχανήματος.Το dip meter έχει δίκιο το μηχάνημα ταλαντώνει ακριβώς στην συχνότητες που δείχνει.Βέβαια εάν μπορέσω θέλω να μετρήσω τον ταλαντωτή με αναλυτή συχνοτήτων για να δω πραγματικά τι κάνει.Ανεβάζω και τις τελικές φωτογραφίες.Γιώργο μήπως θα ήτανε καλό ο πυκνωτής των 100uF μετά την γέφυρα να μεγαλώσει γιατί κάνει μεγάλη βύθιση η τάση και φτάνει τελικά στην zener μόνο 6,5V περίπου.Με 3000uF που έβαλα πήγε στα 7,5V.Το κυκλωματάκι της πόλωσης  της varicap έχει τελικά μια κατανάλωση γύρω στα 100mA.

----------

A--15 (10-12-12), 

αθικτον (08-03-14), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

GeorgeVita (10-12-12)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και οι επόμενες.

----------

A--15 (10-12-12), 

αθικτον (08-03-14), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

efialtisfm (18-03-13), 

GeorgeVita (10-12-12)

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο είναι δηλαδή προτιμότερο για το ταλαντωτή μας μικρότερο Q.Εχθές έγιναν και οι πρώτες πρόχειρες δοκιμές του μηχανήματος.Το dip meter έχει δίκιο το μηχάνημα ταλαντώνει ακριβώς στην συχνότητες που δείχνει.Βέβαια εάν μπορέσω θέλω να μετρήσω τον ταλαντωτή με αναλυτή συχνοτήτων για να δω πραγματικά τι κάνει.Ανεβάζω και τις τελικές φωτογραφίες.Γιώργο μήπως θα ήτανε καλό ο πυκνωτής των 100uF μετά την γέφυρα να μεγαλώσει γιατί κάνει μεγάλη βύθιση η τάση και φτάνει τελικά στην zener μόνο 6,5V περίπου.Με 3000uF που έβαλα πήγε στα 7,5V.Το κυκλωματάκι της πόλωσης  της varicap έχει τελικά μια κατανάλωση γύρω στα *100mA*.



100mA? ΟΚ... Ξαναείδα λίγο το σχεδιο που είχα βάλει... και ο πυκνώτής εκεί δεν έπρεπε να είναι 100 αλλά 1000! Επίσης η αντίσταση στην σειρά προς την ζένερ 5.1Βολτ... >=120Ω αντί 12Ω!!! Στην ουσία εκεί δεν έχεις ανάγκη παροχή ρεύματος αλλά απλά δημιουργίας μιας πολώσεως! Ούτε καν 10mA δεν τραβάει! Τώρα ζορίζεται η ζένερ να κρατήσει την τάση και αυτή τραβάει το ρεύμα που λες... Δικό μου σφάλμα στο σχέδιο... κατά την παραγωγή του...  Κεκτημένες ταχύτητες γαρ!  :Biggrin:

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Και τώρα που άρθησαν ένθεν και ένθεν οι παρανοήσεις θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς λιγάκι με τα κερασάκια της τούρτας, δηλ. την 6ΑΚ5 ή κατά κόσμον 5654 η οποία θα έρθει να εξουδετερώσει (αντισταθμίσει) τις παρασητικές χωρητικότητες της 6C4 και τις OA2 (απαιτούνται 2 για μέχρι 300 VDC) στο κύκλωμα υψηλής για να σταθεροποιήσoυν την τάση συνεχούς. Ιδανικά τροφοδοσία από συστοιχία μπαταρίας εκεί που αρχίζει η κάθοδος 6C4 να απελευθερώνει ηλεκτρόνια (κάπου στα 45V αν θυμάμαι καλά από τα παλιά)... Για να ξεφύγει και λίγο από τα τετρημένα!!!

----------

αθικτον (08-03-14)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> 100mA? ΟΚ... Ξαναείδα λίγο το σχεδιο που είχα βάλει... και ο πυκνώτής εκεί δεν έπρεπε να είναι 100 αλλά 1000! Επίσης η αντίσταση στην σειρά προς την ζένερ *5.1Βολτ... >=120Ω αντί 12Ω!!!* Στην ουσία εκεί δεν έχεις ανάγκη παροχή ρεύματος αλλά απλά δημιουργίας μιας πολώσεως! Ούτε καν 10mA δεν τραβάει! Τώρα ζορίζεται η ζένερ να κρατήσει την τάση και αυτή τραβάει το ρεύμα που λες... Δικό μου σφάλμα στο σχέδιο... κατά την παραγωγή του...  Κεκτημένες ταχύτητες γαρ!



Γιώργο εάν βάλω όμως 120ohm αντίσταση με 10 mA πάλι θα έχω πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση 1,2V.Μήπως θα έπρεπε να παραμείνει 12ohm;

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο εάν βάλω όμως 120ohm αντίσταση με 10 mA πάλι θα έχω πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση 1,2V.Μήπως θα έπρεπε να παραμείνει 12ohm;



Απλοποιώντας τα... 
Η αντίσταση αυτή εμφανίζεται ως φορτίο περιορισμού προ της ζένερ, και σκοπός της είναι να περιορίσει το ρεύμα διαρροής της ζένερ κατά την διαδικασία που αυτή αυξάνει ραγδαία το ανάστροφο ρεύμα της προσπαθώντας να διατηρήσει σταθερή την τάση στα άκρα της!  Επειδή δεν θέλουμε να τραβάει όσο ρεύμα μπορεί να παρέχει μιά πηγή, αλλά όσο θα απαιτηθεί από το τελικό φορτίο μας στην τάση σταθεροποίησης που θα επιτύχει... τοποθετούμε εν σειρά με την πηγή μας μια αντίσταση περιορισμού του μέγιστου επιτρεπτού ρεύματος από την πηγή μας. Αυτή λογικό είναι να έχει μιά σχετική πτώση τάσεως πάνω της, αφού θα διαρρέεται από ένα ρεύμα Ιολμεγ=Ιζενερ+Ιφορτίου. Η ζένερ μας δεν χρειάζεται να καταναλώνει εδώ καμμιά μεγάλη ισχύ πάνω της... αφού το ρεύμα του φορτίου μας στα 5 Βολτ θα είναι ελάχιστο... ως αμελητέο! Στην ουσία η ζένερ μας θα καταναλώνει το πλεονάζων ρεύμα των 10μιλλιαμπέρ από ότι θα τραβάμε εμείς με το φορτίο μας κατά περίπτωση, ώστε να διατηρέιται η τάση στα άκρα της σταθερή! Αν θέλουμε λοιπόν να μπορούμε να παρέχουμε στο μέγιστο 5 μιλλιαμπέρ στο φορτίο μας θα υπολογίσουμε αναλόγως και την αντίσταση αυτή! Αρκεί λοιπόν να επιτρέψουμε στην ζένερ να παρουσιάσει η ίδια το διπλό μέγιστο ρεύμα εντός της ώστε να σταθεροποιεί στα άκρα της την τάση μας τελικά ακόμα και χωρίς καθόλου φόρτο! Τα 10μιλλιαμπέρ είναι ήδη υπέρ αρκετά για το όλο κύκλωμα εκεί σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας! Ίσως μάλιστα και υπερβολικά θα έλεγα! Αλλά τελικά ίσως θα τα θέλουμε να μπορούν να υπάρξουν & σε κάποιες συνθήκες λειτουργίας του... αφού η ζένερ θα θέλει να "κάψει" την επιπλέον τάση πάνω της!   :Wink:  
Το ότι θα έχεις 1.2 Βολτ πτώση τάσεως πάνω της (ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ που θέσαμε) λοιπόν, δεν είναι παράλογο ή μη αποδεκτό για τον σκοπό ύπαρξής της!  Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο τρόπος που τελικά θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί...

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε Νικο (ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΕ).

Χαιρομαι που βλεπω εναν ακομα ανθρωπο να ασχολειται με απλες παραδοσιακες κατασκευες.

Μ'αρεσουν τα λαστιχενια "pads" που εβαλες για να μην αφηνει σημαδια στα επιπλα.

Και δυο ερωτησεις:
1) ποσα "βολτ" ειναι το μεγαλο τυλιγμα του με/στη σου;

2) Υπαρχει βομβος στο δεκτη; 

Εφτιαξες ενα ομορφο κομματι εποχης, σ'ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.

φιλικα , Γεωργιος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλημερα φιλε Νικο (ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΕ).
> 
> Χαιρομαι που βλεπω εναν ακομα ανθρωπο να ασχολειται με απλες παραδοσιακες κατασκευες.
> 
> Μ'αρεσουν τα λαστιχενια "pads" που εβαλες για να μην αφηνει σημαδια στα επιπλα.
> 
> Και δυο ερωτησεις:
> 1) ποσα "βολτ" ειναι το μεγαλο τυλιγμα του με/στη σου;
> 
> ...



 Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ.Τα λαστιχένια ποδαράκια τα έβαλα γιατί έβρισκε ο πυκνωτής κάτω όταν ήτανε τέρμα ανοιχτός.Το δευτερεύων τύλιγμα του Μ/Χ είναι 220V.Βόμβο δεν μπορώ ακόμα να πω εάν έχει γιατί δεν το δοκίμασα με κανονικό  εικονικό φορτίο.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σήμερα κάναμε κάποιες μετρήσεις σε έναν φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη.Το μηχάνημα παρέμεινε πολύ σταθερό μετά τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά λειτουργίας.Αντιμετωπίσαμε όμως ένα πρόβλημα με την διαμόρφωσή.Ενώ με σήμα 500Hz και πλάτους 500mV από γεννήτρια το σήμα περνούσε όταν βάλαμε audio σήμα από έξοδο ακουστικών δεν ακουγότανε τίποτα.Μέτα από λίγο ψάξιμο αλλάχτηκε ο πυκνωτής στο πλέγμα των 100pF σε 5,6pF και πέρασε κανονικά η διαμόρφωση.Με την αλλαγή όμως για να διαμορφώσουμε θέλαμε πλάτος σήματος κοντά στα 2V.Ανεβάζω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## SRF

> Σήμερα κάναμε κάποιες μετρήσεις σε έναν φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη.Το μηχάνημα παρέμεινε πολύ σταθερό μετά τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά λειτουργίας.Αντιμετωπίσαμε όμως ένα πρόβλημα με την διαμόρφωσή.Ενώ με σήμα 500Hz και πλάτους 500mV από γεννήτρια το σήμα περνούσε όταν *βάλαμε audio σήμα από έξοδο ακουστικών* δεν ακουγότανε τίποτα.Μέτα από λίγο ψάξιμο αλλάχτηκε ο πυκνωτής στο πλέγμα των 100pF σε 5,6pF και πέρασε κανονικά η διαμόρφωση.Με την αλλαγή όμως για να διαμορφώσουμε θέλαμε πλάτος σήματος κοντά στα 2V.Ανεβάζω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες.



Καλημέρα. 
Πρώτον δεν έχεις πει τελικά ποιά βάρικαπ έβαλες... αν βέβαια αυτή είναι γνωστή. Δεύτερον έδωσες από έξοδο ακουστικών? Δώσε από LINE OUT προενίσχυσης (έξοδος μίκτη για παράδειγμα)... και όχι από έξοδο για ακουστικά πιθανώς ενός ενισχυτή πέρνωντας από την έξοδό του συνήθως (διαφορετική αντίσταση). 
Κατά τα άλλα η αναφορά σου με την την γεννήτρια είναι σωστή. Αυτή είναι περίπου η σταθμη που πρέπει να πετύχεις. 

Από αρμονικές πως το είδες?

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Καλημερα 
Ομορφα πραγματα
Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος ,διορθωστε με
Βλεπω μια αποκλιση */-8κηζ περιπου με ακουστικη περι τους 2 κηζ .

Πιο πανω σε diviation δεν εχουμε ενδειξη;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πολύ ωραία πράγματα!
Οταν τελειώσει μπορούμε να δούμε και το θεωρητικό του κύκλωμα;

edit: βλέπε και επόμενο σχόλιο
είναι στο σχόλιο #108 του θέματος Παλιμπαιδισμός! Πομπός FM με 6C4 - EL84 - 5763 - 6146B και έξοδο στα 65W!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο varicap έβαλα τελικά μια ΒΒ105.Παναγιώτη από μετρήσεις δεν έχω ιδέα για αυτό και έβγαλα τις φωτογραφίες για να μπορέσετε να τις δείτε.Άλλες φωτογραφίες από μετρήσεις δεν έχω.Γιώργο το σχέδιο υπάρχει εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=66510&page=11 και υλοποιήθηκε ακριβώς όπως είναι.

----------

GeorgeVita (10-12-12)

----------


## SRF

> Καλημερα 
> Ομορφα πραγματα
> Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος ,διορθωστε με
> Βλεπω μια αποκλιση */-8κηζ περιπου με ακουστικη περι τους 2 κηζ .
> 
> Πιο πανω σε diviation δεν εχουμε ενδειξη;



p.gabr στην εικόνα 5 δες. Εκεί έχει ευρος σάρωσης της ανάλυσης 20Χιλ/τετρ Χ 10 τετρ = 200Χιλ και καταλαμβάνει ~7.5 τετρ από τα 10! Συνολικά έχει ~7.5 Χ20 = ~150Χιλ => 150/2=75Χιλ δηλαδή +/- ~75Χιλ

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι τώρα το είδα καλύτερα το πρωί ήμουν με το κινητό 
Αν και τα γυαλιά πλέον χρειάζονται

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Γιώργο varicap έβαλα τελικά μια ΒΒ105.





Ιδανική varicap η ΒΑ102 (για να ακριβολογούμε πρόκειται για απλή δίοδο) αλλά όπως είχε αναφέρει κάποιος είναι πλέον δυσεύρετη ή πανάκριβη στα sites( ~10 E)! Με τέτοια έβγαζε την καλύτερη διαμόρφωση κάποτε μακράν, όταν διαμόρφωνε από Bang&Olufsen...!!!

----------

billisj (19-03-13)

----------


## SRF

Η BB105 αν και ικανή για διαμορφώτρια στα FM ήταν μικρή σε pF/V (1V = approx 15.5 pF and 10V = approx 4.5 pF) σε σχέση με την ΒΑ102 που είχε αρκετή μεταβολή στην ίδια σχέση φτάνωντας ακόμα και τα 50pF, και ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ καλά και καλύτερη γραμμικότητα!!!  

http://electronics-diy.com/store.php?sel=varicap_diodes 

Η διαφορά είναι σημαντική μεταξύ τους... αφού στην μία περίπτωση μεταβολή 2V μπορεί να αναλογεί σε μεταβολή μόλις 3-4pF ενώ στην άλλη ή ίδια τάση θα δίνει ίσως και 10-15pF! Αυτό αυτομάτως μετατρέπει την ακουστική είσοδο σε αναίσθητη ή ευαίσθητη ως προς τάση για την ίδια απόκλιση στον ταλαντωτή μας τηρουμένων των άλλων επιμέρους κυκλωμάτων ίδιων! 

ΥΓ. Ψάχνωντας για τα χαρακτηριστικά της 102 βρήκα αυτό εδώ ως αρκετά ενδιαφέρον γενικότερα!!! Αξίζει μιά ματιά παρ'ότι στα Γαλλικά!!! 
http://philippe.roux.7.perso.neuf.fr...es/varicap.pdf

----------

A--15 (10-12-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χωρίς να μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω το παραπάνω μου ακούγεται λογικό διότι την BB απ΄ότι θυμάμαι τη διαμορρφώναμε και από έξοδο ενισχυτή της τάξεως μερικών watt AF ενώ για τη BA επαρκούσε η έξοδος ακουστικών. Κατά τα λοιπά ο ήχος της BA ήταν πιο διαυγής και με καλύτερες υψηλές ενώ στη ΒΒ υπήρχε κάποιο ψαλίδισμα. Τέλος η ΒΑ εμφάνιζε μεγαλύτερη αντοχή στην RF ενώ η μαυρούλα (ΒΒ) κάθε τόσο ήθελε αλλαγή!

----------

αθικτον (11-12-12), 

billisj (19-03-13), 

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## SRF

Θα έλεγα ότι τελικά πιό "κοντινή συγγενής" με την 102 είναι η ΒΒ119 από τις παλαιές!!! 

από τις νεώτερες σίγουρα η 
http://rfkits.com/parts/MV209.pdf

----------

A--15 (10-12-12), 

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα.Γιατί όμως όταν αλλάξαμε το πυκνωτή στο πλέγμα από 100pF σε 5,6pF το audio σήμα περνούσε κανονικά και ας ήθελε και πολύ μεγαλύτερο πλάτος;O πυκνωτής αυτός είναι για να κόβει μόνο το dc;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα.Γιατί όμως όταν αλλάξαμε το πυκνωτή στο πλέγμα από 100pF σε 5,6pF το audio σήμα περνούσε κανονικά και ας ήθελε και πολύ μεγαλύτερο πλάτος;O πυκνωτής αυτός είναι για να κόβει μόνο το dc;



  Καλησπέρα,βρήκα και παρήγγειλα varicap MV209 να την δουλέψω με τον πυκνωτή των 100pF η να αφήσω τον 5,6pF;

----------


## 347

> Καλησπέρα,βρήκα και παρήγγειλα varicap MV209 να την δουλέψω με τον πυκνωτή των 100pF η να αφήσω τον 5,6pF;



καλησπερα, εγω στα fm σε ολες μου τις κατασκευες παντα εβαζα 5,6pf και δεν ειχα ποτε κανενα προβλημμα και ολα ηταν αψογα. μουσικη και σταθεροτητα του μηχανηματος

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα,βρήκα και παρήγγειλα varicap MV209 να την δουλέψω με τον πυκνωτή των 100pF η να αφήσω τον 5,6pF;



Βάλε τον 100π! Πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ και με αυτόν!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα,σήμερα παρέλαβα τις varicap MV209 δεν πρόλαβα όμως να τις δοκιμάσω.Βρήκα εδώ http://www.ciel-electronique.com/electronique/electronic-component-search-1.html  και ΒΑ102 αλλά έχει δύο η πρώτη λέει ότι είναι δίοδος και η δεύτερη η ΒΑ102Β ότι είναι varicap.Είναι όντως έτσι τα πράγματα;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα,σήμερα παρέλαβα τις varicap MV209 δεν πρόλαβα όμως να τις δοκιμάσω.Βρήκα εδώ http://www.ciel-electronique.com/electronique/electronic-component-search-1.html  και ΒΑ102 αλλά έχει δύο η πρώτη λέει ότι είναι δίοδος και η δεύτερη η ΒΑ102Β ότι είναι varicap.Είναι όντως έτσι τα πράγματα;



  Καλησπέρα τελικά με την varicap MV209 και με 82pF η διαμόρφωση είναι μια χαρά.Βέβαια κονσόλα-μίκτη δεν έχω αλλά έδωσα σήμα από την έξοδο ενός cd-player.

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Καλησπέρα,σήμερα παρέλαβα τις varicap MV209 δεν πρόλαβα όμως να τις δοκιμάσω.Βρήκα εδώ http://www.ciel-electronique.com/electronique/electronic-component-search-1.html και ΒΑ102 αλλά έχει δύο η πρώτη λέει ότι είναι δίοδος και η δεύτερη η ΒΑ102Β ότι είναι varicap.Είναι όντως έτσι τα πράγματα;



Μάλλον δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς παραπάνω. To wikipedia την αναφέρει ως varicap χωρίς κανένα προσδιορισμό, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος από τα παλιά που το είχαμε ψάχει ενδελεχώς. Στις μέρες μας άλλαξε ο κολιές και από διάφανη δίοδος με κόκκινη γραμμή πολικότητας έγινε μαυρούλα... Κατά πόσο τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι αξιόπιστα στα ιμιτασιόνια άγνωστης προέλευσης είναι ένα θέμα...

----------


## αθικτον

> Καλησπέρα τελικά με την varicap MV209 και με 82pF η διαμόρφωση είναι μια χαρά.Βέβαια κονσόλα-μίκτη δεν έχω αλλά έδωσα σήμα από την έξοδο ενός cd-player.



Ο ηχος, μπορει να συγκριθει με εναν εμπορικο ραδιοσταθμο φιλε Νικο;

Βομβο εχει;

φιλικα , Γεωργιος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Ο ηχος, μπορει να συγκριθει με εναν εμπορικο ραδιοσταθμο φιλε Νικο;
> 
> Βομβο εχει;
> 
> φιλικα , Γεωργιος.



Γιώργο όχι δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με έναν εμπορικό ραδιοσταθμό,οι δοκιμές είναι πολύ πρόχειρες και δεν έχω και μίκτη-κονσολα.Βόμβο έχει λίγο και είναι λογικό όταν ταλάντωση και τροφοδοτικό είναι στο ίδιο και τόσο μικρό σασί.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο όχι δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με έναν εμπορικό ραδιοσταθμό,οι δοκιμές είναι πολύ πρόχειρες και δεν έχω και μίκτη-κονσολα.Βόμβο έχει λίγο και είναι λογικό όταν ταλάντωση και τροφοδοτικό είναι στο ίδιο και τόσο μικρό σασί.



Φυσιολογικό είναι να μην έχει την ποιότητα ενός επαγγελματικού σταθμού!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΠΡΟΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ!!! Πόσο δε να μιλήσουμε για στουντιακά μηχανήματα επεξεργασίας ήχου του σήμερα!!! Μάλιστα με σήμα από ένα απλό ΣΝΤ περνάει εντελώς απλά ότι παίρνει χωρίς χρωματισμό! 
 Είπαμε... αλλά μην ξεφεύγουμε εντελώς κιόλας ρωτώντας απίθανα πράγματα!!! 
Πάντως ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΕ αν θέλεις βάζεις προέμφαση στην είσοδο (πριν το Τσοκ) και βελτιώνεται αδιαννόητα!!!  :Wink:

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Φυσιολογικό είναι να μην έχει την ποιότητα ενός επαγγελματικού σταθμού!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΠΡΟΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ!!! Πόσο δε να μιλήσουμε για στουντιακά μηχανήματα επεξεργασίας ήχου του σήμερα!!! Μάλιστα με σήμα από ένα απλό ΣΝΤ περνάει εντελώς απλά ότι παίρνει χωρίς χρωματισμό! 
>  Είπαμε... αλλά μην ξεφεύγουμε εντελώς κιόλας ρωτώντας απίθανα πράγματα!!! 
> *Πάντως ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΕ αν θέλεις βάζεις προέμφαση στην είσοδο (πριν το Τσοκ) και βελτιώνεται αδιαννόητα!!!*



Γιώργο μπορείς να γράψεις για την προ έμφαση δυο τρία πραγματάκια τι ακριβώς κάνει και τι κυκλωματάκι χρειάζεται;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιώργο μπορείς να γράψεις για την προ έμφαση δυο τρία πραγματάκια τι ακριβώς κάνει και τι κυκλωματάκι χρειάζεται;



Στην είσοδο της διαμόρφωσης, τοποθετείς ένα RC με σταθερά χρόνου 50μSec:



Στην 6C4 μάλλον θα γίνει έτσι (έβαλα 2x10K παράλληλα για να πετύχεις εύκολα την τιμή 5Κx10n=50μSec):



Αναλύοντας λίγο το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης, θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε τις χωρητικότητες και την τάση πόλωσης για χρήση σύγχρονων varicap.

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα φιλε Νικο...τελικα δεν μας ανεφερες τι εκανες με το μηχανημα ,σε θεμα διαμορφωσης και ποσα watt σου εβγαλε στην εξοδο ?????

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> καλησπερα φιλε Νικο...τελικα δεν μας ανεφερες τι εκανες με το μηχανημα ,σε θεμα διαμορφωσης και ποσα watt σου εβγαλε στην εξοδο ?????



  Γιάννη εννοείτε το μηχάνημα έμεινε στο ράφι γιαυτό και φτιάχτηκε άλλωστε ,να θυμούνται τα παιδιά μας με τι παίζαμε.Δεν ξανά ασχολήθηκα μετά αλλά θέλω κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω και τα επόμενα στάδια εν μας βοηθήσει ο φίλος SRF http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=66510&page=16 με το υπόλοιπο σχέδιο.

----------


## billisj

καλημερα Νικο !!! να εισαι καλα ,εχεις δικιο, Γιωργος SRF η μεγαλη πολυτιμη  βοηθεια ,πιστευω οταν εχει χρονο θα βοηθησει στην υλοποιηση του σχεδιου σου !!!!! βεβαια και οποιος αλλος καλος φιλος θελει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SRF

Το σχέδιο ήταν (και ακόμα πρέπει να είναι... μάλλον) αναρτημένο σε παλαιότερες δημοσιεύσεις μου... 
Αλλά εμένα με προβλημάτισε πιό πολύ αυτό εδώ... 




> ....
> Για τον φίλτατο και συμπαθή κατά τα άλλα ΣΡΦ: Φίλε είχες ανεβάσει ένα σχέδιο ενός ταλαντωτή φμ με μια 6ς4. Το είδε ο φίλος μου και μέλος του "ηλεκτρονικά" ο Νίκος ο Σαρακηνός, ο οποίος ενθουσιάστηκε πολύ μ' αυτό. Μου ζήτησε αν έχω υλικά να του δώσω για να το κατασκευάσει. Του έδωσα τα υλικά και *του επισήμανα κάποια αδύνατα σημεία του σχεδίου*, όπως η τιμή του μεταβλητού. Το κατασκεύασε και πράγματι δεν είχα άδικο ως προς τις επισημάνσεις μου.  Έγιναν μετρήσεις με dip meter, με συχνόμετρο, με παλμογράφο κλπ. Ζήτησε και γνώμες από δύο άλλα άτομα γνώστες, που ασχολούνται χρόνια με την RF και τις συχνότητες γενικά. Ο ένας είναι πτυχιούχος ηλεκτρονικός των  ΤΕΙ ή των πάλαι ποτέ ΚΑΤΕΕ και πτυχιούχος πολυτεχνείου ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανολόγος, πρώην υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ και ο άλλος ηλεκτρονικός των ΤΕΙ (ΚΑΤΕΕ). *Για να μη σας κουράζω, στείλτε πμ στον Σαρακηνό να σας τα πει ίδιος. Η εκτίμισή μου ως προς το γεγονός της κατασκευής από αυτόν που δημοσίευσε το σχέδιο, είναι ότι πρόκειται για κατασκευή επί χάρτου*. Παρακαλώ πείστε με ότι δεν είναι έτσι.



για το τελικά αν αξίζει να επεκταθώ ή να ασχοληθώ εγώ ή και όποιος άλλος... περαιτέρω!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Το σχέδιο ήταν (και ακόμα πρέπει να είναι... μάλλον) αναρτημένο σε παλαιότερες δημοσιεύσεις μου... 
> Αλλά εμένα με προβλημάτισε πιό πολύ αυτό εδώ... 
> 
> 
> για το τελικά αν αξίζει να επεκταθώ ή να ασχοληθώ εγώ ή και όποιος άλλος... περαιτέρω!!!



Γιώργο εννοείτε πως αξίζει να επεκταθείς εσύ ή και όποιος άλλος θέλει να ασχοληθεί στο κάτω κάτω την πλάκα και το χόμπι μας μας κάνουμε.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Γιώργο εννοείτε πως αξίζει να επεκταθείς εσύ ή και όποιος άλλος θέλει να ασχοληθεί στο κάτω κάτω την πλάκα και το χόμπι μας μας κάνουμε.



Η ταλάντωση έμεινε μόνη της στο ράφι δεν δημοσιεύθηκε τελικά ολοκληρωμένο το σχέδιο του πομπού.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Προχθές ασχολήθηκα λίγο με την ταλάντωση και συνδέοντάς ένα τεχνητό φορτίο μήκους   140cm  :Mr. Green:  διαπίστωσα πως 700 ταπεινά mWatt μπορούνε να ακουστούνε σε μια ακτίνα ενός χιλιομέτρου με καλή οπτική επαφή.Συνδέοντας ένα πολυ μικρό mp3 player η διαμόρφωσή ήτανε πολύ καλή αν και αρκετά χαμηλή σε ποσοστό λόγω mp3.

----------

SeAfasia (19-08-14), 

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## studio52

Τελικα Νικο ( ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ) ο ταλαντωτης που εφτιαξες με την 6c4 ειναι απο το σχεδιο του srf  ?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Τελικα Νικο ( ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ) ο ταλαντωτης που εφτιαξες με την 6c4 ειναι απο το σχεδιο του srf  ?



 Ναι Παναγιώτη ο ταλαντωτής είναι από το σχέδιο του srf (Γιώργος).

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα μου δάνεισε ένας φίλος μια γέφυρα Zetagi Mod 500 για να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου(ξέρω δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο).Αφού με αυτήν δοκίμασα το pll μου είπα να δοκιμάσω και αυτήν την ταλάντωση με την 6C4.Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα είναι ότι ή γέφυρα δεν δείχνει τίποτα παρά μια απειροελάχιστη κίνηση της βελόνας του βαττόμετρου μόνο.Η λυχνία όμως τραβάει 13mA με ανοδική περίπου 130V και με το φορτίο συνδεμένο έχω σήμα στο διπλανό δωμάτιο.Η ένδειξη της γέφυρας δουλεύει καλά και από πολύ χαμηλά γιατί το δοκίμασα με το pll με την ρύθμισή ισχύος που έχει.Υπάρχει περίπτωση η λυχνία να είναι πεσμένη και να μην βγάζει ισχύ και εάν ναι πως τραβάει ρεύμα και ακούγεται με το φορτίο στο διπλανό δωμάτιο;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και θέμα προσαρμογής της γέφυρας με την ταλάντωση;

----------


## electron

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εν λόγω γέφυρα είναι η καλύτερη στο είδος της, ειδικά αν οι απαιτήσεις μέτρησης ισχύος ξεπερνούν τα 100watts. Ωστόσο Νίκο για την περίπτωσή σου δεν θα απέδιδα το πρόβλημα στην γέφυρα αυτή καθ αυτή, εκτός κι αν δεν τα πάει καλά με λαμπάτα μηχανήματα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εν λόγω γέφυρα είναι η καλύτερη στο είδος της, ειδικά αν οι απαιτήσεις μέτρησης ισχύος ξεπερνούν τα 100watts. Ωστόσο Νίκο για την περίπτωσή σου δεν θα απέδιδα το πρόβλημα στην γέφυρα αυτή καθ αυτή, εκτός κι αν δεν τα πάει καλά με λαμπάτα μηχανήματα.



Γιάννη με ένα αυτοκουνάμενο el504 που την δοκίμασα μια χαρά δείχνει.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα . Νομίζω πως η ταλαντωση δεν πρέπει να βγάζει καμία τρελή ισχύ , ίσως καποια μιλλιβατ,αν η γέφυρα δεν ειναι κάπως καλιμπραρισμενη μην περιμένεις να σου εχει ένδειξη .

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα . Νομίζω πως η ταλαντωση δεν πρέπει να βγάζει καμία τρελή ισχύ , ίσως καποια μιλλιβατ,αν η γέφυρα δεν ειναι κάπως καλιμπραρισμενη μην περιμένεις να σου εχει ένδειξη .



Γιάννη  πρέπει να βγάζει γύρω στα 700mWATT σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του Γιώργου(SRF),άλλωστε φαίνεται και από το ρεύμα που τραβάει.Με το pll  όμως έχω ενδείξεις και από πάρα πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ στην γέφυρα.

----------


## SRF

Αν και έχω δηλώσει ότι δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ... πάραυτα επειδή αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι "περίεργο" θα προσθέσω ότι στο "επι χάρτου" δείγμα μου... είχε μετρηθεί στα ~500mW! Ανάλογα με την τάση ανόδου που θα εφαρμοστεί αυτό κυμαίνεται από ~250 εώς και τσιτωμένη στα ~700mW! Στα 130 θα περίμενα μια ισχύ εξόδου ~500mW. Ένας πιθανός λόγος που δεν την 'διαβάζεις' στην γέφυρα είναι να έχεις ασυντόνιστο το κύκλωμα εξόδου, ή να είσαι σε υπερβολικά χαλαρή σύζευξη, και όχι στην κρίσημη! Το ρεύμα ανόδου σου θα υπήρχε ορθά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση... !  Αυτά βέβαια είναι απλά υποθέσεις εξ' αποστάσεως!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αν και έχω δηλώσει ότι δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ... πάραυτα επειδή αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι "περίεργο" θα προσθέσω ότι στο "επι χάρτου" δείγμα μου... είχε μετρηθεί στα ~500mW! Ανάλογα με την τάση ανόδου που θα εφαρμοστεί αυτό κυμαίνεται από ~250 εώς και τσιτωμένη στα ~700mW! Στα 130 θα περίμενα μια ισχύ εξόδου ~500mW. Ένας πιθανός λόγος που δεν την 'διαβάζεις' στην γέφυρα είναι να έχεις ασυντόνιστο το κύκλωμα εξόδου, ή να είσαι σε υπερβολικά χαλαρή σύζευξη, και όχι στην κρίσιμη! Το ρεύμα ανόδου σου θα υπήρχε ορθά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση... !  Αυτά βέβαια είναι απλά υποθέσεις εξ' αποστάσεως!!!



Γιώργο όσο και εάν γύρισα τον μεταβλητό εξόδου δεν είχα καμία ένδειξη στην γέφυρα,δεν θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον σε κάποιο σημείο να έχω κάποια ένδειξη;Τι εννοείς χαλαρή σύζευξη και όχι στη κρίσιμη;Στην φώτο φαίνεται πως έχω κάνει τα πηνία εξόδου.Το ρεύμα το έχω μετρήσει πάνω στη αντίσταση 12kohm που είναι στο τροφοδοτικό η τάση πριν την αντίσταση είναι 310V και πάνω της έχω μια πτώση 160V,και καμιά 20V πτώση στο RFC τσοκ ανόδου.Ο πυκνωτής συντονισμού εξόδου πόσα pF πρέπει να είναι, στο σχέδιο μάλλον γράφεις 80pF αυτός που έχω μου φαίνεται ποιο μικρός.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο όσο και εάν γύρισα τον μεταβλητό εξόδου δεν είχα καμία ένδειξη στην γέφυρα,δεν θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον σε κάποιο σημείο να έχω κάποια ένδειξη;Τι εννοείς χαλαρή σύζευξη και όχι στη κρίσιμη;Στην φώτο φαίνεται πως έχω κάνει τα πηνία εξόδου.Το ρεύμα το έχω μετρήσει πάνω στη αντίσταση 12kohm που είναι στο τροφοδοτικό η τάση πριν την αντίσταση είναι 310V και πάνω της έχω μια πτώση 160V,και καμιά 20V πτώση στο RFC τσοκ ανόδου.Ο πυκνωτής συντονισμού εξόδου πόσα pF πρέπει να είναι, στο σχέδιο μάλλον γράφεις 80pF αυτός που έχω μου φαίνεται ποιο μικρός.



κρίσημο σημείο σύζευξης είναι το σημείο που η απόσταση μεταξύ δύο εν σύζευξη πηνίων μεταφέρει την μέγιστη ενέργεια χωρίς να "βαραίνει" υπερβολικά το πρωτεύων της πηγής, αλλά ούτε να μην "παίρνει" το δευτερεύων το καλύτερο δυνατόν από το πρωτευων. Στην ουσία είναι η απόσταση που θα διαχωρίζει τα δύο αυτά πηνία, ώστε το δεύτερο εν σύζευξη να βρεθεί στο σημείο που οι μαγνητικές ροές του πρωτευώντος αναπτύσσουν το μέγιστο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό τους πεδίο ΕΝΤΟΣ του φυσικού μεγέθους του δευτερευώντος πηνίου μας ενώ η ενδοχωρητικότητα που αναπτύσσεται μεταξύ τους είναι στο ελάχιστο δυνατό σημείο! Συνήθως αυτό παράγει έναν συντελεστή απόδοσης ~0.75 ! 

Σε αυτό που βλέπω δεν νομίζω ότι θα είσαι εκτός, τραγικά, για να δικαιολογεί το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις με την γέφυρά σου! Θα σκεφτώ λιγάκι τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει... !

----------


## ^Active^

Βάση τις φωτογραφίες που βλέπω μάλλον δεν έχεις γειώσει την μια πλευρά του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή ταλάντωσης?!! Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος αλλά κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά εκεί. Τωρα που το ξανα βλεπω μαλλον βλακιες λεω σορρυ.

----------


## p.gabr

Νίκο γράφεις ότι μέτρησες πτώση τάσης στην 12κωμ 160 βολτ,δεκτό λοιπόν. Γράφεις επισεις ότι μέτρησες 20 βόλτ στο RFC δηλαδή το 1/8  .Eχει ωμικη αντίσταση 1.5κωμ το RFC? ????

Το ρεύμα από ότι μας λες, πρέπει να είναι 13 ma πράγμα που φαίνεται λογικο ,αυτό επί την τάση δίνει 1.5βαττ, υπολόγισε την μισή ισχύ  τότε  τα 700 mw πρέπει να τα έχεις 
Στην μέτρηση ισχύος τον πυκνωτή εξόδου πρέπει να τον αφαιρέσεις. Γείωσε το ,δηλαδή το  δευτερεύον να είναι η μία άκρη στην γη και η άλλη στο βύσμα. 

Τέλος είδα στο σχέδιο αντίσταση φίλτρου άμεσα στους ηλεκτρολυτικους εξομάλυνσης 82ωμ Γιατί να μην ήταν ας πούμε 5 κωμ και η επόμενη που είναι 12 ,να είναι 7κωμ 

Τώρα γιατί δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις δεν μπορώ να σου πω.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Νίκο γράφεις ότι μέτρησες πτώση τάσης στην 12κωμ 160 βολτ,δεκτό λοιπόν. Γράφεις επισεις ότι μέτρησες 20 βόλτ στο RFC δηλαδή το 1/8  .Eχει ωμικη αντίσταση 1.5κωμ το RFC? ????
> 
> Το ρεύμα από ότι μας λες, πρέπει να είναι 13 ma πράγμα που φαίνεται λογικο ,αυτό επί την τάση δίνει 1.5βαττ, υπολόγισε την μισή ισχύ  τότε  τα 700 mw πρέπει να τα έχεις 
> Στην μέτρηση ισχύος τον πυκνωτή εξόδου πρέπει να τον αφαιρέσεις. Γείωσε το ,δηλαδή το  δευτερεύον να είναι η μία άκρη στην γη και η άλλη στο βύσμα. 
> 
> Τέλος είδα στο σχέδιο αντίσταση φίλτρου άμεσα στους ηλεκτρολυτικους εξομάλυνσης 82ωμ Γιατί να μην ήταν ας πούμε 5 κωμ και η επόμενη που είναι 12 ,να είναι 7κωμ 
> 
> Τώρα γιατί δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις δεν μπορώ να σου πω.



 Παναγιώτη η τάση δεν είναι σωστή στο RFC γιατί μετρούσα με το πολύμετρο που έχω το οποίο δεν είναι για RF.Πάντως πριν το τσοκ είχα 20V  παραπάνω αλλά όταν μετρούσα από τη μεριά που πάει στο πηνίο ή τάση ήταν μικρότερή αλλά χανόταν και το σήμα(λογικό αυτό).
 Τα φίλτρα στο τροφοδοτικό CRC νομίζω Παναγιώτη έχουν μικρή αντίσταση ανάμεσα στους πυκνωτές τουλάχιστον έτσι είναι στους Audio ενισχυτές.Υποτίθεται βάζουμε αντίσταση για να μην βάλουμε τσοκ που είναι ακριβό αλλά και τα τσοκ μικρή ωμική αντίσταση έχουν.
 Εαν αφαιρέσω το πυκνωτή στην έξοδο πως συντονίσω και θα έχω τα 50ohm; 
Εχθές έδωσα κατευθείαν 300V στην λυχνία βραχυκυκλώνοντας την αντίσταση των 12Kohm και το βαττόμετρο έδειξε με το ζόρι 100mWatt.

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη η τάση δεν είναι σωστή στο RFC γιατί μετρούσα με το πολύμετρο που έχω το οποίο δεν είναι για RF.Πάντως πριν το τσοκ είχα 20V παραπάνω αλλά όταν μετρούσα από τη μεριά που πάει στο πηνίο ή τάση ήταν μικρότερή αλλά χανόταν και το σήμα(λογικό αυτό).
> Τα φίλτρα στο τροφοδοτικό CRC νομίζω Παναγιώτη έχουν μικρή αντίσταση ανάμεσα στους πυκνωτές τουλάχιστον έτσι είναι στους Audio ενισχυτές.Υποτίθεται βάζουμε αντίσταση για να μην βάλουμε τσοκ που είναι ακριβό αλλά και τα τσοκ μικρή ωμική αντίσταση έχουν.
> Εαν αφαιρέσω το πυκνωτή στην έξοδο πως συντονίσω και θα έχω τα 50ohm; 
> Εχθές έδωσα κατευθείαν 300V στην λυχνία βραχυκυκλώνοντας την αντίσταση των 12Kohm και το βαττόμετρο έδειξε με το ζόρι 100mWatt.



Για την "πτώση" στο RFC, έχω ξαναγράψει παλαιότερα... ! Δεν θα επανέλθω επ' αυτού, αφού χωρίς ΣΩΣΤΑ όργανα δεν διαβάζεις και σωστά τα μεγέθη! Ένα τυπικό κλασσικό πολύμετρο ΔΕΝ κάνει για τέτοια μέτρηση! 

Στο φίλτρο CRC σωστά το αναφέρεις. Ο Παναγιώτης απόρησε γιατί να μην αντικαθιστούσαμε εν συνόλω το όποιο φίλτρο, αφού η μεταγενέστερη αντίσταση δημιουργεί μιά τέτοια πτώση τάσεως που μετά θα φιλτραριστεί εύκολα με ένα μικρό σχετικά πυκνωτή ούτως ή άλλως! ΝΑ του πω λοιπόν ότι το σχέδιο ήταν ΜΕΡΟΣ ενός πολυσταδιακού μηχανήματος, στο οποίο η ταλαντωση τροφοδοτείται από την ίδια τάση που επίσης τροφοδοτεί επόμενα στάδια, αλλά στην ταλάντωση ρίχνουμε μέσω της 12Κ την τάση αυτή σε χαμηλότερα επίπεδα! Το φίλτρο όμως υπάρχει γιατί στα υπόλοιπα στάδια που ΔΕΝ έχουμε αντιστάσεις όπως στην ταλάντωση, δεν θα υπήρχε καλό φιλτράρισμα 100Hz άνευ αυτού! 

Στο τελευταίο που αναφέρεις... με 300 !!! στην ταλάντωση !!! να "διαβάζεις" 100mW στην γέφυρά σου...έχω εντυπωσιαστεί!!! 
Υπάρχει σαφέστατα η περίπτωση η 6C4 να είναι "ψόφια" ! Αν έχεις άλλη δοκιμασέ την, αλλά στα 130 και όχι στα 300!!! 
Αλλοιώς το πρόβλημα είναι προσαρμογής εξόδου!!! Πλησίασε το πηνίο εξόδου σε αποσταση ΜΙΑΣ σπείρας στο πηνίο ανόδου... και μέτρα πάλι! υπάρχει και μιά ακόμη περίπτωση... αλλά θα μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση!!! 


ΥΓ. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου δείξεις σε μιά φωτό την 12Κ της αυτοπολώσεως του οδηγού, γιατίσ την φωτό που έχεις βάλει ΔΕΝ την βλέπω!!!! Ή καλύτερα... ΔΕΝ βλέπω καμμία 12Κ εκεί κοντά στην λυχνία σου!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Ααα οκ λοιπόν για την αντίσταση ,εάν αυτό ήταν και για άλλες παροχές. 

Όσο αναφορά για πεσμένη λυχνία, δεν νομίζω Γιώργο, γιατί όπως μας τα λέει τα 13 ma μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό .Ρεύμα ίσον ισχύς, τωρα που πάει άγνωστο Τη σύζευξη καλά την βλέπω ,αλλά πρέπει να αρχίσει απομακρύνοντας την και σταδιακά να την πλησιάζει,ωστε να βρει την κορυφή.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα εχθές έβαλα μια καινούργια λυχνία και το φαινόμενο ήταν ακριβός το ίδιο,το βαττομετρο και πάλι δεν έδειχνε τίποτα.Δοκίμασα να βραχυκυκλώσω και τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή εξόδου και πάλι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.Γιώργο ανεβάζω και μια κοντινή φωτογραφία που φαίνεται κάπως η αντίσταση πόλωσης του οδηγού πλέγματος.Είναι κάτω από το RFC της διαμόρφωσης για αυτό δεν φαίνεται καλά.Η εμπειρία μου είναι πολύ μικρή αλλά ελπίζω να βρούμε τι φταίει.Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση πως η λυχνία τραβάει αυτό το ρεύμα και ακούγεται πάρα πέρα αλλά να μην έχω ένδειξη στην γέφυρα.Υπάρχει περίπτωση μήπως επειδή είναι η άκρη του πηνίου εξόδου από τη έξω μεριά και όχι δίπλα στο πηνίο ταλάντωσης να μην μπορεί να διαβάσει σωστά η γέφυρα;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα να ανεβάσω και μερικές σημερινές  φωτογραφίες.

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15), 

SV1EOR (24-07-15)

----------


## p.gabr

NΙΚΟ αν δεν βαριέσαι κανε μια αλαγη στο πηνίο
  Καν το πιο χοντρό από 2.5 σπείρες με κενό στην μέση όπου θα μπει το δευτερεύον
Κάπως έτσι όπως στην φωτογραφία
Εγω δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο, γιατί με τα FM δεν έχω παίξει 

17-7-2015 8-44-06 μμ.jpg

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> NΙΚΟ αν δεν βαριέσαι κανε μια αλαγη στο πηνίο
>   Καν το πιο χοντρό από 2.5 σπείρες με κενό στην μέση όπου θα μπει το δευτερεύον
> Κάπως έτσι όπως στην φωτογραφία
> Εγω δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο, γιατί με τα FM δεν έχω παίξει 
> 
> 17-7-2015 8-44-06 μμ.jpg



Παναγιώτη άρχισε να έχει πολύ ζέστη στο υπόγειο μου και με την αυξημένη υγρασία γίνεται ανυπόφορο να κάνω δοκιμές.
Άλλη λύση αναίμακτη υπάρχει;Κάτι είπε ο Γιώργος(srf) αλλά δεν το ολοκλήρωσε.Που θα πάει θα την βρούμε την άκρη.

----------


## SRF

> Παναγιώτη άρχισε να έχει πολύ ζέστη στο υπόγειο μου και με την αυξημένη υγρασία γίνεται ανυπόφορο να κάνω δοκιμές.
> Άλλη λύση αναίμακτη υπάρχει;Κάτι είπε ο Γιώργος(srf) αλλά δεν το ολοκλήρωσε.Που θα πάει θα την βρούμε την άκρη.



Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο μεταβλητός σου να είναι βραχυκυκλωμενος? !!! Αυτό είναι που είπα ότι βρίσκω απίθανο, αλλά το έχω συναντήσει! έτσι που έχεις το πηνίο συζεύξεως αν αυτός βραχυκυκλώσει, έχεις θέμα! Αν ήταν από την άλλη του πλευρά... ίσως να μην απασχολούσε καθόλου! 
Τώρα βέβαια πάμε στα "απίθανα"... γιατί δεν "στέκουν" αυτά που σου εμφανίζει! Το πηνίο συζεύξεως το πλησιασες τελικά στο ανόδου?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα ναι το πλησίασα σχεδόν σε απόστασή μιας σπείρας από το ανόδου και τα αποτελέσματα ήτανε τα ίδια.Εχθές τελικά έκανα μια δοκιμή αλλάζοντας τα πηνία σε διάταξή αλλά μοναστηρακίου σε 5 σπείρες 13χιλ διάμετρο με 2 σπείρες από έξω.Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να κουνηθεί λίγο η βελόνα και να πάει στα 50mWatt ενώ με 300V ανοδική τάση η γέφυρα έδειξε 200mWatt.Είχα δηλαδή σχεδόν τα διπλάσια αποτελέσματα από πριν.Γιώργο και εγώ λέω ότι κάτι γίνετε με τον διπλό μεταβλητό πυκνωτή,μου κάνει όμως εντύπωσή πως ταλαντώνει και τραβάει και το σωστό ρεύμα.Οπτικά ο διπλός πυκνωτής δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια ζημιά.Θα κάνω ακόμη μια δοκιμή να βάλω έναν  μόνο στη ταλάντωση να δω τη θα γίνει.Θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα τον μονό πυκνωτή με 8 σπείρες με διάμετρο 6χιλ.και σύζευξη 2,5 σπείρες όπως το είχα τουλάχιστον στην αρχή για να δω εάν φταίει τελικά ο διπλός πυκνωτής μιας και δεν έχω άλλον διπλό.

----------


## radioamateur

Βλέπω ωραίες κατασκευές εδώ σε αυτό τον ιστότοπο...

 :Dancing:

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα ναι το πλησίασα σχεδόν σε απόστασή μιας σπείρας από το ανόδου και τα αποτελέσματα ήτανε τα ίδια.Εχθές τελικά έκανα μια δοκιμή αλλάζοντας τα πηνία σε διάταξή αλλά μοναστηρακίου σε 5 σπείρες 13χιλ διάμετρο με 2 σπείρες από έξω.Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να κουνηθεί λίγο η βελόνα και να πάει στα 50mWatt ενώ με 300V ανοδική τάση η γέφυρα έδειξε 200mWatt.Είχα δηλαδή σχεδόν τα διπλάσια αποτελέσματα από πριν.Γιώργο και εγώ λέω ότι κάτι γίνετε με τον διπλό μεταβλητό πυκνωτή,μου κάνει όμως εντύπωσή πως ταλαντώνει και τραβάει και το σωστό ρεύμα.Οπτικά ο διπλός πυκνωτής δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια ζημιά.Θα κάνω ακόμη μια δοκιμή να βάλω έναν  μόνο στη ταλάντωση να δω τη θα γίνει.Θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα τον μονό πυκνωτή με 8 σπείρες με διάμετρο 6χιλ.και σύζευξη 2,5 σπείρες όπως το είχα τουλάχιστον στην αρχή για να δω εάν φταίει τελικά ο διπλός πυκνωτής μιας και δεν έχω άλλον διπλό.



Δεν αναφερόμουν στον μεταβλητό ανόδου (διπλός), αφού αν βραχυκύκλωνε αυτός θα σου έσκαγε από την τάση ανόδου!!! 
Στον μεταβλητό εξόδου αναφερόμουν!!!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Καλησπερα 
Αν μπορεις να ανεβασεις το σχεδιο εδω γιατι αν και δεν εχω
διαβασει ολο το θεμα ,απο τις φωτογραφιες εχω την εντυπωση
οτι εχεις κανει καπου λαθος .
Συγνωμη αν μου διεφυγε κατι απο αυτα που εχουν γραφει
αλλα αν μπορω να βοηθησω πολυ ευχαριστως.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δημήτρη το σχέδιο είναι αυτό εδώ.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Mε αυτην την συνδεσμολογια και αυτον τον μεταβλητο ( τον διπλο εννοω)
δεν θα παρεις αλλη ισχυ οσο και να σου φαινεται περιεργο.
Εχει πολυ μεγαλη σταθερη χωρητικοτητα και κανει ευκολα διαροοη το μονωτικο του σε rf
πραγμα που θα σε τρελανει αν τον μετρας με οργανο γιατι δεν θα βρισκης τιποτα.
Καποτε μου ειχε τυχη τετοια περιπτωση με αυτον ,συμπτωματικα ακριβως και με
εναν αλλον ακομη,σαν τον αλλον που εχεις ,μονο που ηταν με μονωτικο πλαστικο
που ΕΜΟΙΑΖΕ με πορσελανη.......
Σκεψου οτι μου τραβηξε την περιεργεια ο μεταβλητος γιατι ειχα να τον δω καμια 30αρια χρονια 
Επισης θα σου ελεγα να προτιμησης την παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια LC χωρις διπλο μεταβλητο
με γειωση, αλλα εναν μεταβλητο μονωμενου αξονα.
Αν θελεις θα ειμαι στην ελλαδα μεχρι την τεταρτη ,θα σου δωσω εγω εναν δωρο
παρε με ενα τηλ.να δουμε πως θα φτασει στα χερια σου (και στο σασι σου  :Smile:  )
210 9880010 .
Εχω και εναν πολυ καλο φιλο εκει στην ξανθη μπορει να εχει και αυτος να σου δωση.

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15)

----------


## KOKAR

> Δημήτρη το σχέδιο είναι αυτό εδώ.



Νικο ο C2 είναι ΝΡΟ ?  http://www.learningaboutelectronics....amic-capacitor

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

> Νικο ο C2 είναι ΝΡΟ ?  http://www.learningaboutelectronics....amic-capacitor




Eπισης πολυ σημαντικο Κωστα αλλα στην φωτογραφια στην σελιδα 3 φαινεται οτι ειναι NPO.
(Οχι οτι πιστευω οτι διαβαζω πια ....  :Smile:  ) 
Διορθωσεμε αν δεν βλεπω καλα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα πρώτα από όλα ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές.Κώστα ο πυκνωτής είναι όντως NPO φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία και μάλιστα είναι από τα παλιά χρόνια.Δημήτρη εχθές δοκίμασα με έναν μονό μεταβλητό πορσελάνης που βρήκα στα συρτάρια μου χωρητικότητας 20pF με πηνίο 8 σπείρες με διάμετρο 6χιλ και 3 σπείρες δίπλα με διάμετρο 6χιλ.Η ταλάντωση βγήκε πάλι μέσα στη μπάντα αλλά με 130V πάλι δεν είχα ένδειξη στην γέφυρα με το ζόρι έφτασε τα 70-80mWatt.Το θέμα είναι όμως με το μονό πυκνωτή ανόδου το μηχάνημα έχασε την σταθερότητα του, δεν είχε καμία σχέση με το διπλό που έχει γειωμένο τον άξονα περιστροφής και όντως εκεί που συντόνιζε εκεί έμενε.Τώρα με τον μονό  φεύγει εύκολα από το σημείο συντονισμού  αφού και μόνο ακουμπώντας το πλαστικό κουμπί του άξονα χάνεται το σήμα.Πριν με τον διπλό ήτανε βράχος.Σίγουρα κάτι συμβαίνει που δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω και μου ξεφεύγει κάτι μιας και οι γνώσεις που έχω για την RF είναι ελάχιστες.

----------


## SRF

> *Mε αυτην την συνδεσμολογια* και αυτον τον μεταβλητο ( τον διπλο εννοω)
> *δεν θα παρεις αλλη ισχυ οσο και να σου φαινεται περιεργο*.
> Εχει πολυ μεγαλη σταθερη χωρητικοτητα και κανει ευκολα διαροοη το μονωτικο του σε rf
> πραγμα που θα σε τρελανει αν τον μετρας με οργανο γιατι δεν θα βρισκης τιποτα.
> Καποτε μου ειχε τυχη τετοια περιπτωση με αυτον ,συμπτωματικα ακριβως και με
> εναν αλλον ακομη,σαν τον αλλον που εχεις ,μονο που ηταν με μονωτικο πλαστικο
> που ΕΜΟΙΑΖΕ με πορσελανη.......
> Σκεψου οτι μου τραβηξε την περιεργεια ο μεταβλητος γιατι ειχα να τον δω καμια 30αρια χρονια 
> *Επισης θα σου ελεγα να προτιμησης την παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια LC χωρις διπλο μεταβλητο
> ...



Βρε ΤΗ, ποιός & που το λέει αυτό? Βασίζεται σε κάτι αυτό που γράφεις, ή είναι μιά άποψη? Για πες, τι & που να διαβάσουμε και εμείς για αυτό... για να μαθαίνουμε!!! 

Το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα συνδεσμολογίας... αυτό είναι απολύτως βέβαιο! Που άλλωστε και αυτό είναι ισοδύναμο παράλληλο LC ούτως ή άλλως!!! 
Το να έχει, εμφανίζει, απώλειες ο συγκεκριμένος μεταβλητός... υπάρχει μιά περίπτωση, αν και απίθανη, θεωρώντας βέβαια ότι δεν είναι "ψημένος" στα μονωτικά των σταθερών φύλλων του! Από την άλλη την ταλάντωση την "ακούει" αρκετά ισχυρά... τριγύρω... για να μην δικαιολογείται τόση μεγάλη απώλεια μέσα στον μεταβλητό ανοδικού! Δηλαδή ταλάντωση μοιάζει να έχει ισχυρή... αλλά μοιάζει να μην "επάγει" από αυτήν αρκετή ισχύ προς την έξοδο! Εγώ θα έλεγχα το κύκλωμα εξόδου... δηλαδή τον εκεί μεταβλητό... !

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Γιωργο δεν κατηγορησα το σχεδιο  :Smile:  
αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι με αυτον τον μεταβλητο δεν πιστευω οτι θα εχει καλο αποτελεσμα
γιατι τα μονωτικα του ειναι πολυ κακα και οταν χρησιμοποιης αυτον τον τροπο συντονισμου
εχεις ναι μεν πλεονεκτημα σταθεροτητας και ευρους ζωνης, αλλα τα μονωτικα του ειναι
ΠΟΛΥ πιο κρισιμα γιατι ειναι ενεργα σαν σταθερη χωρητικοτητα στο LC.
Τωρα οσο αφορα την συζευξη και την προσαρμογη ,καμια αντιρηση συμφωνω εχεις δικιο
τα ιδια ειπα και στο τηλ που μιλησαμε το πρωι,εξαλου μπορει να ειναι και η μετρηση λαθος.
..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
Παω στην θαλλασα για μπανιο γιατι με αρπαξες απο τα μουτρα   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα δοκιμών συνέχεια.Εχθές μετά πάλι από δοκιμές παρατήρησα ότι όταν αποσυνδέω το κύκλωμα της τάσης πόλωσης της varicap η ένδειξη στην γέφυρα φτάνει τα 100mWatt ποτέ όμως τα 500mWatt,συνδέοντας το η γέφυρα δεν δείχνει σχεδόν τίποτα.Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο πυκνωτής του τροφοδοτικού 100uF+100uF διπλός που το έχω από παλιά να έχει μια ελάχιστη διαρροή και να τρώει ισχύ;Πήρα τώρα δυο ανεξάρτητους καινούργιους στα 470uF/400V για να δοκιμάσω και αυτήν την περίπτωση.

----------

SV1EOR (31-07-15)

----------


## SRF

Σαρακηνέ, ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικό είναι πέραν του απιθάνου να δημιουργεί τέτοιο πρόβλημα!!! Αυτό όμως με την τάση στην βάρικαπ... μου προκαλεί εντύπωση!!! Ποιά βάρικαπ είπες έχεις βάλει εκεί?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Σαρακηνέ, ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης στο τροφοδοτικό είναι πέραν του απιθάνου να δημιουργεί τέτοιο πρόβλημα!!! Αυτό όμως με την τάση στην βάρικαπ... μου προκαλεί εντύπωση!!! Ποιά βάρικαπ είπες έχεις βάλει εκεί?



Την MV209.

----------


## SRF

> Την MV209.



Για πες μου ισχύει αυτό που σημείωσα στην φωτό? Γιατί προσπαθώ να δω τις διασυνδέσεις στην λυχνία και δυσκολεύομαι ολίγον!!!  
6C4OSC1.JPG 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω που συνδεέις την τάση ανόδου, που την επανατροφοδότηση, κλπ, γιατί μου βγαίνουν κάτι  "περίεργα" από τις φωτό!!! 

παράδειγμα... αν εκεί που ρωτάω είναι όντως γείωση, τότε μάλλον έχεις ανάποδα την βάρικαπ... οπότε ΟΛΑ εξηγούνται!!! 
6c4data.JPG 

ΥΓ. ¨ασχετο, συσχετιζόμενο... με το είδος συνδεσμολογίας του ταλαντωτή!  
http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_bre.../pag28_eng.htm

----------

SV1EOR (27-07-15)

----------


## SV1EOR

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε φουρνακι κρυστάλλων σε ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα σαν την ταλαντωτρια 6c4 ? η το αποπροσανατολιζω το θέμα? Αν μπενει πως θα γίνει αυτό? Και τι επίδραση θα έχει τότε η συχνότητα του κρυστάλλου με τη συχνότητα του μεταβλητού LC?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Για πες μου ισχύει αυτό που σημείωσα στην φωτό? Γιατί προσπαθώ να δω τις διασυνδέσεις στην λυχνία και δυσκολεύομαι ολίγον!!!  
> 6C4OSC1.JPG 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω που συνδεέις την τάση ανόδου, που την επανατροφοδότηση, κλπ, γιατί μου βγαίνουν κάτι  "περίεργα" από τις φωτό!!! 
> 
> παράδειγμα... αν εκεί που ρωτάω είναι όντως γείωση, τότε μάλλον έχεις ανάποδα την βάρικαπ... οπότε ΟΛΑ εξηγούνται!!! 
> 6c4data.JPG 
> 
> ΥΓ. ¨ασχετο, συσχετιζόμενο... με το είδος συνδεσμολογίας του ταλαντωτή!  
> http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_bre.../pag28_eng.htm



Καλημέρα την τάση ανόδου την συνδέω στο pin 1 και την επανατροφοδότηση στο pin 6.Ανεβάζω και μια ποιο κοντινή φωτογραφία.Η άνοδος της varicap είναι συνδεμένη στο pin 7.
Το σημείο που έχεις βάλει σε κύκλο είναι η άλλη μεριά του πυκνωτή 82pF που πάει στο πλέγμα  και συνδέω εκεί την κάθοδο της varicap και το rfc διαμορφώσεως.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα επειδή το μηχάνημα παρουσίαζε κάποιο βόμβο δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το ένα άκρο των νημάτων στην γη και ο βόμβος εξαφανίστηκε τελείως.Σε συνδυασμό με το καινούργιο φίλτρο τροφοδοτικού 470uF+82Ohm+470uF τα αποτελέσματα από άποψη θορύβου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.Το θέμα είναι τώρα ότι δεν μπορώ να πολώσω την varicap γιατί τα νήματα είναι συνδεδεμένα με την γη και δεν μπορώ να πάρω τάση από τα 6,3AC του μετασχηματιστή.Μπορώ να πάρω τάση από τη υψηλή  και εαν ναι με ποιον τρόπο-κύκλωμα;

----------


## KOKAR

και γιατι δεν "ρίχνεις" DC στα νήματα ? ( βαλε ενα 7806 η ενα LM317 )
ετσι θα μπορέσεις να πολώσεις και την varicap
αλήθεια δεν θα ηταν προτιμότερο να ειχες ρυθμιζόμενη τάση για την πόλωση της varicap ?

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει και η παρακάτω λύση, AC στα νήματα με γειωμένο το ενα άκρο

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> και γιατι δεν "ρίχνεις" DC στα νήματα ? ( βαλε ενα 7806 η ενα LM317 )
> ετσι θα μπορέσεις να πολώσεις και την varicap
> αλήθεια δεν θα ηταν προτιμότερο να ειχες ρυθμιζόμενη τάση για την πόλωση της varicap ?



Κώστα σωστή η σκέψη αλλά από τα 6,3VΑC δύσκολο το βλέπω να παίρνω  6,3VDC με 7806 και LM317 νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται το ελάχιστο 3V διαφορά in με out. Σίγουρα θα ήτανε καλύτερα μια ρυθμιζόμενη τάση πόλωσης αλλά δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σημείο ηρεμίας της varicap ΜV209.

----------


## KOKAR

Νικο υπάρχουν και τα low drop regulator αλλα μπορείς να κάνεις και το παρακάτω σχέδιο με την ημιανορθωση
ετσι και αλλιώς το ρεύμα ειναι πολυ μικρο για την Varicap οποτε με ενα ηλεκτρολυτικο στα 1000μF είσαι οκ

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα σωστή η σκέψη αλλά από τα 6,3VΑC δύσκολο το βλέπω να παίρνω  6,3VDC με 7806 και LM317 νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται το ελάχιστο 3V διαφορά in με out. Σίγουρα θα ήτανε καλύτερα μια ρυθμιζόμενη τάση πόλωσης αλλά δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο είναι το σημείο ηρεμίας της varicap ΜV209.



για την MV209 δεν τίθεται θέμα "σημείου ηρεμίας" οπως λες, απλα ανάλογα με την ταση που εφαρμόζετε στα ακρα της αλλαζει και η χωρητικότητα της
δες το PDF --> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...LRC/MV209.html

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα η χωρητικότητα της varicap αυξομειώνεται με το audio σήμα, ποια τάση πόλωσης όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από το pdf θέλει για να έχουμε απόκλιση +-75Khz.

----------


## KOKAR

σωστό αυτό που λες , αν έχεις ενα σήμα στην είσοδο 1v p-p και με τάση πόλωσης 5ν τότε η χωρητικότητα της MV209 θα κυμαίνεται απο ~17pF εως 24pF

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα με τον διαιρέτη τάσης που φαίνεται στο παρακάτω σχέδιο πάνω αριστερά θα μπορέσω να 
πολώσω την varicap;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δοκίμασα την πόλωση της varicap με ημιανόρθωση αλλά δεν είχε καλά αποτελέσματα είχε αρκετό θόρυβο.Μάλλον ότι έχει σχέση με τα νήματα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.Τελικά με το διαιρέτη τάσης του πάνω σχηματικού πήρα τα 5V και η διαμόρφωση είναι τώρα πάρα πολύ καλή.Πυκνωτής 82pF στο πλέγμα,με 5.6pF μόλις βάζω τα 5V μειώνεται αρκετά το ποσοστό της διαμόρφωσης.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλημέρα με τον διαιρέτη τάσης που φαίνεται στο παρακάτω σχέδιο πάνω αριστερά θα μπορέσω να 
> πολώσω την varicap;



αυτο για varicap χρεισιμοποιει τις 1Ν4001 .....και αυτες ΔΕN είναι varicap !

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα η varicap που έχω είναι η MV209.

----------


## KOKAR

Νικο δοκίμασες να μην την πολώσεις καθόλου ? αν οχι αφαίρεσε απλά την R25 και κανε δοκιμή
εγω παλια την ΒΒ105 δεν την πολωνα καθολου

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα δοκίμασα και χωρίς πόλωση μια χαρά ακούγεται και έτσι,αλλά προσπαθώ να κάνω το σωστό για αυτό και παιδεύομαι.

----------


## KOKAR

το "σωστό" ειχε την MV209 varicap η την ΒΑ102 ?

απο οτι βλέπω δεν ειναι αντίστοιχες http://www.semicon-data.com/diode/dv/dv_ba_1.html

----------


## DGeorge

Χεχεχεχεχεχεχε! Παίμπαιδισμός και ΚΟΥΡΑΦΕΞΑΛΑ!!!
Περίμενα να δω κάτι σαν *αυτό εδώ-χάμω*
Έέέέέέρε κάτι εποχές: "Φίλες και Φίλοι ακούτε πάντα -και σταθερά- τον DGeorge, τον Unbelievable, στους 1300 χιλιόκυκλους."
"Το επόμενο τραγούδι είναι αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά από την Κατερίνα (Την καρακουκλάρα), από τον Βόλο, προς όλη την παρέα του Ηλεκτρονικά.gr. Έχει μπανίσει -λέει- κάτι τσίφτιδες και ζητάει επειγόντως επαφή με Διαχείριση για περισσότερα στοιχεία (Ονόματα, τηλέφωνα κλπ). *Το τραγουδάκι της!!!*
Το τι καψουροτράγουδο είχα ακούσει από τους 'Ραδιοπειρατές' -τότε- (1971-1976) δεν λέγεται!
Ίσως να κυκλοφορούν 'λαμπίτσες' και λοιπό σχετικό υλικό στο Internet......
Αυτό ΝΑΙ!!!! Θα ήταν όχι μόνο παλιμπαιδισμός, αλλά και φόρος τιμής σε όλους εκείνους, που με τα λίγα τους, και τα πολλά τους κατάφεραν κι έγραψαν πραγματική Ιστορία στο Ελληνικό Ραδιόφωνο!
Και Κυρίες και Κύριοι το ραδιόφωνο του DGeorge, του Unbelievable, στους 1300 χιλιόκυκλους, κλείνει το αποψινό του πρόγραμμα με *αυτό εδώ!* το τραγουδάκι!
Πρόκειται για Ελληνικό 'Heavy Metal'. Αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά από τον DGeorge τον Unbelievable, στους Γιάννηδες, στους Γιώργηδες, στον Αντώνη τον Π, στον Γιάννη τον Β, στον Στέλιο, στον Βασίλη, και τέλος στη Διαχείριση, που μας ανέχεται και μας φροντίζει. "Καλή Ακρόαση παίδες!" :Biggrin: 
*
*

----------


## KOKAR

αυτός ο παλιμπαιδισμος ειναι περίπου 97ΜΗz πιο πάνω  :Smile:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Νικο δοκίμασες να μην την πολώσεις καθόλου ? αν οχι αφαίρεσε απλά την R25 και κανε δοκιμή
> εγω παλια την ΒΒ105 δεν την πολωνα καθολου



Όντως τα περισσότερα σχεδια της εποχής 80/90 δεν πολωναν την βαρικαπ, αλλα μόλις έβαζες ήχο,99.9% το μηχάνημα τσουλαγε στη συχνότητα .

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Θα έλεγα ότι τελικά πιό "κοντινή συγγενής" με την 102 είναι η ΒΒ119 από τις παλαιές!!! 
> 
> από τις νεώτερες σίγουρα η 
> http://rfkits.com/parts/MV209.pdf







> το "σωστό" ειχε την MV209 varicap η την ΒΑ102 ?
> 
> απο οτι βλέπω δεν ειναι αντίστοιχες http://www.semicon-data.com/diode/dv/dv_ba_1.html



Καλημέρα Κώστα το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αντίστοιχες αλλά που να βρεις σήμερα ΒΑ102 και έτσι βασίστηκα στην εμπειρία του Γιώργου (srf).

----------


## KOKAR

> Όντως τα περισσότερα σχεδια της εποχής 80/90 δεν πολωναν την βαρικαπ, αλλα μόλις έβαζες ήχο 99.9% το μηχάνημα τσουλαγε στη συχνότητα .



λέγοντας 99,9% ηχο τι ακριβώς εννοείς ?

----------


## savnik

> αλλα μόλις έβαζες ήχο*,* 99.9% το μηχάνημα τσουλαγε στη συχνότητα .



Κώστα, θέλει και ένα κόμμα

----------


## DGeorge

> αυτός ο παλιμπαιδισμος ειναι περίπου 97ΜΗz πιο πάνω



Χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε!!!!! Βρε Τραγικέ! Χαίρετε! :Biggrin: 
Εδώ αναφέρομαι σε τελείως άλλη φιλοσοφία εκπομπής (για παράδειγμα *AM*, κι όχι *FM*), κι εσύ βρήκες να σταθείς στη διαφορά συχνότητας;

Ακόμα πιο πίσω, (σε παλιμπαιδισμό) φτάνουμε σε ασύρματο τηλέγραφο  (Μαρκονάκια). Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη, πρέπει να λειτουργούσαν στα  Βραχέα, ή στα Υπερβραχέα....
'Έπαιζαν' κυρίως σε καράβια, και μάλιστα ανοιχτής (ή/και πολύ ανοιχτής)  θάλασσας. Συνεπώς χρειαζόντουσαν τη μέγιστη δυνατή (τότε - χωρίς  δορυφορική στήριξη) κάλυψη/εμβέλεια εκπομπής-λήψης. Η μπάντα των  Βραχέων/Υπερβραχέων υφίστατο ανάκλαση (με ελάχιστη απώλεια) από την  Ιονόσφαιρα.
Έτσι, με έναν καραβίσιο πομποδέκτη, στα Βραχέα/Υπερβραχέα είχαν εμβέλεια  σχεδόν σε όλον τον πλανήτη. .....(Βέβαια, και πάλι αν θυμάμαι καλά,  τότε -για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές- υπήρχαν επίγειοι αναμεταδότες  διάσπαρτοι, σε καίρια σημεία, σε όλη τη Γη).
Όποιος γνωρίζει/θυμάται καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει.

Πάντως μιλώντας για "Παλιμπαιδισμούς", σημαίνει: "Μάγκες βάλτε τα κοντοβράκια, και πάμε μια βόλτα στο παρελθόν!!" Όπως ακριβώς *αυτό το θεματάκι!*.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα, θέλει και ένα κόμμα



ετσι ναι, αλλα και παλι, η υπερδιαμορφωση δηλαδή τα πολλά volt του ήχου και η ακατάλληλη varicap έχει αυτο το αποτέλεσμα
π.χ η ΒΒ105 που χρεισιμοποιουσαμε τοτε ειχε πολύ λίγα pF σε ολο το εύρος της

και επειδη εχει καταργηθεί η αντίστοιχη της είναι η *ΜV2105* 
http://electronics-diy.com/product_d...?pid=138&qty=1

PDF --> http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/169353.pdf




αυτή ισως θα χρειαστεί να την πολώσεις στα 3ν

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εχθές δοκιμάσαμε την ταλάντωση σε φίλο που έχει στημένη μια GP ANTENNA (http://www.sirioantenne.it/gpa-series/) στα 18μετρα από έδαφος (χωράφι).Το παράλογο είναι ενώ η γέφυρα έδειχνε κάτω από 100mWatt κάλυψέ μια απόσταση κοντά στα 3,5Χλμ.σε ακτίνα από το σημείο εκπομπής σε πεδιάδα.Η απορία είναι πάντως πως με τόσο χαμηλή ισχύ καλύφθηκε μια τέτοια απόσταση.Η διαμόρφωσή από ένα μικρό MP3 που βάλαμε ήτανε πολύ καλή,όταν όμως πήγαμε να συνδέσουμε έναν μίκτη η ισχύς στη γέφυρα μηδένιζε και χανόταν το σήμα.Με το MP3 συνδεμένο το σήμα ήταν πολύ σταθερό χωρίς να ολισθαίνει.Όλα αυτά βέβαια στα πλαίσια πειραματισμών.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... κάτω από 100mWatt κάλυψέ μια απόσταση κοντά στα 3,5Χλμ.σε ακτίνα από το σημείο εκπομπής σε πεδιάδα.



Με τυχαίο calculator η *απόσβεση σήματος στους 100MHz για απόσταση 3.5Km είναι 83.32dB*. Θεωρώντας την απολαβή των κεραιών ίση με την απώλεια των καλωδίων, με *σήμα εκπομπής 20dBm* (100mW) *θα φθάσει στον δέκτη σήμα -63.32dBm* (466pW). Με άλλο calculator βλέπουμε ότι αντιστοιχεί σε 187μV (στα 75Ω) δηλαδή "αρκετό" σήμα για λήψη αν δεν υπάρχουν άλλα σήματα.

Ο δέκτης σας τι ευαισθησία είχε; *Ενα απλό ραδιοCD αυτοκινήτου αναφέρει 7-11dBf (περίπου -110dBm)*.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Παλιμπαιδισμός και με την EL504 που μου έμεινε από τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια.Δοκίμασα και εδώ το κύκλωμα προέμφασης και πόλωσα την varicap με 4V περίπου.Varicap έβαλα BB139, πυκνωτή εισόδου 470nf και αντίσταση προς γη 10Kohm στην είσοδο.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλει αρκετά volt για να διαμορφώσει σε καλό ποσοστό,Η διαμόρφωση όμως όταν φτάσει σε καλό ποσοστό ακούγεται πολύ καλά καμιά σχέση με πριν.Πως μπορεί να ανέβει η ευαισθησία της διαμόρφωσης,πυκνωτή προς πλέγμα έχω 5,6pF. και τα 4V τα παίρνω με διαιρέτη από τα 310V της υψηλής τάσης.Δοκιμές πάντα σε τεχνητό φορτίο.Οι φωτογραφίες είναι όπως ήτανε πριν

----------


## TrelosEpistimonas

> Εχθές έκανα έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις με το Dip meter.Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο,αφού έκλεισα λίγο το πηνίο,το συντονιστικό LC κάνει βύθιση στους 88MHZ με κλειστό το πυκνωτή και φτάνει μέχρι την μέση περίπου του πυκνωτή στους 108MHZ,μετά φεύγει πάνω από την μπάντα.Βέβαια δεν ξέρω ακόμη στην πράξη τη θα κάνει.
>  Ερώτηση για να μαθαίνουμε κιόλας.Ποια η διαφορά ενός πηνίου 8 σπειρών διαμέτρου 6χιλ  και ενός 4 σπειρών 12χιλ;Και τα δυο με τον ίδιο πυκνωτή είναι μέσα στην μπάντα.



Εγώ πάντως το πηνίο σου το βγάζω με τους υπολογισμούς μου ότι πρέπει να είναι 5 σπείρες σε τούμπο 6mm, πάχος σύρματος 0,9mm, και το τυλίγεις σχεδόν κολλητά. Το συνολικό μήκος του να είναι 5,3mm και βλέπεις. Δεν φτιάχνεις ένα να το δοκιμάσεις?

----------

